# Foley Food Mill ?`s



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I just bought one,no instructions were included.Do I just drop the tomato,grape or peachs in the strainer and spin?...lol..
Is there anything else I need to know or any other features to this thing?
I tried to look up the company online so maybe I could get a instruction booklet,but I didn`t find anything.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

http://fantes.com/manuals/foley-food-mill-75-ways-to-use.pdf


Nevermind,I just found this!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> 4nTN Join Date: Jan 2005
> Location: extreme NE TN
> Posts: 654
> 
> ...


I have this publication, found in a second hand store! 

FWIW a Foley food mill is great...but...I find that non cooked foods are a real challange to be processed through it. I don't have the strength to crank it. 

If you put cooked food through it, remember to let the food cool down a bit so splatters don't burn you.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

4nTN said:


> http://fantes.com/manuals/foley-food-mill-75-ways-to-use.pdf
> 
> 
> Nevermind,I just found this!


Wow! Thanks! I've had my food mill for years and years, never knew it could do so much. Especially like the idea of making cracker crumbs with it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

The only thing I would add,

*Take it completely apart when washing,* because bits and pieces of food can remain under the whirley part and in the little groove near where the threaded bolt sits.

No one wants to see mystery chunks of black whatisit in their freshly perpared foods. (BTDT blech!)


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I found the Foley food mill to be the best way to remove persimmon seeds from cooked persimmons. It is a great to have frozen persimmon pulp for later use in pudding or bread.


----------

